
Why do we not fly to space with helicopters? - raz32dust
https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/27630/why-do-we-not-fly-to-space-with-helicopters-what-are-the-practical-altitude-lim
======
simonblack
We can fly to space (as in height above the Earth) with a helicopter, but we
need speed to remain in orbit without an engine to maintain lift.

In other words, switch off that helicopter's engine and it will fall like a
brick if it doesn't have sufficient orbital speed.

